# Budgie eating poop and catfood !



## Anastasia1986 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi , can anyone please kindly advise if this is a normal behaviour / not harmful to the bird. 

1) Budgie likes to pick at her own dried poop, sometimes even takes whatever she finds in it and eats it.

2) She flies down when no one is looking ( or so she thinks ! ) and pecks at the cats food, which has meat in it.

Thanks very much in advance for the answers


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

About the poop, you can check the information on this link: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/359594-why-my-budgie-eating-its-poop.html

Regarding the cat food, it's best to not allow your budgie access to it, not only can it be detrimental to her health but it can also be dangerous if your cat happens to be around.

When having different species of pets sharing the same household, strict rules must be implemented in order to ensure the safety of all pets:
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for this thread. My budgie eats his poop as well and I was going to ask about it. I'll check out the link. Thanks.... !


----------



## Anastasia1986 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks very much for the reply, will check the link about the poop . 
Cats don't bother her at all as they all grew up together , and we make sure to close the door when budgie is alone just in case , but thank you for the link about that too all the same ! 
Will make sure she doesn't get access to the cats food, will be best to just re locate the feeding area altogether.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Anastasia,

I'm glad that you always take precautions to ensure your cats and budgies never come into contact with each other :thumbsup:

*For other members*, even if you think your pets are "friendly" or "used" to the budgies, there's no saying when their instincts will come out, so always play on the safe side and don't let them come into contact


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Anastasia1986 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply, will check the link about the poop .
> Cats don't bother her at all as they all grew up together , and we make sure to close the door when budgie is alone just in case , but thank you for the link about that too all the same !
> Will make sure she doesn't get access to the cats food, will be best to just re locate the feeding area altogether.


Good you keep them separate. I think too many people forget one solid fact:

All it takes is one little change, and the *budgie will pay with THEIR LIFE*. You will feel awful, heck even your cat or dog might feel guilt. But your bird won't feel anything, because they *will be DEAD*.


----------

